# Important Daylight Savings Time Update



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Dear Valued Microsoft Customer,

This year Daylight Saving Time (DST) extends by approximately four weeks. In compliance with this provision in the Energy Policy Act of 2005, DST dates in the United States and Canada will start three weeks earlier (2:00 A.M. on the second Sunday in March) and will end one week later (2:00 A.M. on the first Sunday in November).

In some instances, effort will be required to accommodate the new DST legislation. For example, systems and applications may need to be updated directly, while in other circumstances the application may inherit the date and time information from the underlying system.

Microsoft is committed to helping customers that are affected by the DST changes make this transition as seamless as possible. Microsoft is producing updates for Windows products as well as other Microsoft products affected by the new U.S. statute. These updates will be released through technical support channels including Microsoft Customer Service & Support (CSS), as well as online channels such as Windows Update and Microsoft Update. 

Details of the updates for Microsoft Windows and affected Microsoft applications, how customers can acquire them and when they will be available can be found on the Microsoft website at http://www.microsoft.com/dst2007. Corresponding technical Knowledge Base articles are linked from this website as well.

Microsoft is providing the Time Zone updates at no-cost for customers on Windows platforms that are covered by Mainstream Support. For more information on the Microsoft Support Lifecycle Policy including options available for products in Extended Support, please visit http://support.microsoft.com/lifecycle.

Further Assistance 

Microsoft values your business. For more information visit http://www.microsoft.com/dst2007, or contact Microsoft for assistance. A list of phone numbers is located at http://support.microsoft.com. Microsoft Premier Customers may engage their Technical Account Manager directly.

Please DO NOT REPLY to this email as this is not a monitored inbox. If you have questions/inquiries please visit http://www.microsoft.com/dst2007


This e-mail is intended for distribution within the United States. Please contact your local Microsoft subsidiary for similar offerings outside the US.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

This is an updated on windowsupdate, but is not a critical update.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Preparing for daylight saving time changes in 2007


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Daylight-Saving-Time Customer Letter*

The following is an extract from a customer-facing letter to explain Microsoft’s planning and activity related to the US Energy Policy Act of 2005. The full document can be found attached to this post.



> Based on customer feedback and the level of impact the DST 2007 changes are having on our customers, Microsoft has decided to amend the regular Extended Hotfix Support program to add a new pricing category for Extended Support for those non-security hotfixes with a wide customer demand. This new pricing category will be applied to the daylight saving time hotfixes (DST 2007).
> 
> DST 2007 hotfix summary:
> 
> ...


----------

